# Renovating in Italy



## MyTuscany (Feb 4, 2021)

I recently bought a house in Italy and will be going as soon as things calm down. It’s in Tuscany between Arezzo and Florence.

Id love to connect to anyone else who is looking to renovate, is renovating or have renovated.

Would be lovely to share this journey with someone going through the same, especially during this weird time.

Ciao!


----------



## BetterinItaly (May 3, 2021)

MyTuscany said:


> I recently bought a house in Italy and will be going as soon as things calm down. It’s in Tuscany between Arezzo and Florence.
> 
> Id love to connect to anyone else who is looking to renovate, is renovating or have renovated.
> 
> ...


Beautiful area - lucky you! I'm also looking for a property to buy and renovate. Learning as much as possible now.


----------



## skulkin (Nov 26, 2019)

Ciao MT
I'm Umbria myself.
How's it all going?
S


----------

